# NFPD: Modified Ibanez GRG7221



## Tesla (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey guys

New Finished Project Day!

Finally got my guitar back from my tech, so thought I'd post some shots of her!

Firstly, she started off as a cheap Ibanez GRG7221, you can see here.

Then I had a thread documenting some of the modding process here.

And here is the finished product!





















Quick rundown : Dyed the fretboard black, Faux binding, removed neck pickup, tone pot and pickup switch, installed a Blackout Phase 1, fitted solderless active electronics, new decal, new volume knob and mirror-black scratchplate. 

Now, as I said in the modding thread - I'm aware it's a bit cheeky putting a prestige decal on a Gio, but I'm not going to be selling this on. I done it for me...I like the gold look!


----------



## Leuchty (Nov 4, 2013)

Turned out real classy! Nice work!

How thick is that string?!


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Nov 4, 2013)

not bad,I`d play it.


----------



## manu80 (Nov 4, 2013)

Gorgeous.What is the faux binding you've used ?
Did a RG7321 PG fit on it ?
thanks
MANU


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Nov 4, 2013)

I literally clicked into this thread and immediately said "DAYUM!" out loud...freakin' love the single-pickup-with-a-pickguard look, always have, and it looks amazing on that guitar! Great job, and happy N(ish)GD!


----------



## DeathPaupiette (Nov 4, 2013)

CYBERSYN said:


> Turned out real classy! Nice work!
> 
> How thick is that string?!



This.


----------



## 77zark77 (Nov 4, 2013)

DeathPaupiette said:


> This.


 
This too


----------



## simonXsludge (Nov 4, 2013)

This gotta be the coolest GIO I've ever seen.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 4, 2013)

That looks pretty stellar. Good job!


----------



## Shawn (Nov 4, 2013)

Nice. I like how nice and simple it is. Gotta love that binding too.


----------



## Tesla (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks guys! Appreciate the comments.



CYBERSYN said:


> Turned out real classy! Nice work!
> 
> How thick is that string?!



It's a .074 tuned to F#. Was hard to intonate at first but after a proper set up, it kills!



manu80 said:


> Gorgeous.What is the faux binding you've used ?
> Did a RG7321 PG fit on it ?
> thanks
> MANU



It was pinstriping tape I got off eBay. The user is a1bettamotoring .

The pickguard is actually an RG7620 one I got from eBay again. User is perleguitars. It's intended for a Floyd Rose, hence the bigger space at the bridge, and I also had to drill a new volume pot hole. But due to the guitar being made of poplar, it was an easy drill!


----------



## manu80 (Nov 5, 2013)

thanks a lot for your info, sir ! really love the mod.
I found 2 kind of pinstripe tape, 1/4 for the body, 1/8 for the neck ?


----------



## arcadia fades (Nov 5, 2013)

medal awarded for best GIO in history


----------



## Daf57 (Nov 5, 2013)

That's a GIO! Wow - great job with the mods, it's looks great!


----------



## Tesla (Nov 5, 2013)

manu80 said:


> thanks a lot for your info, sir ! really love the mod.
> I found 2 kind of pinstripe tape, 1/4 for the body, 1/8 for the neck ?



I used the same thickness tape for the whole thing, can't remember if it was 1/4 or 1/8 though sorry!


----------



## Jarmake (May 6, 2014)

You, sir, did a hell of a job. It looks really sick! Wish ibanez would make something like this as a prestige. It's just monstrous looking mean metal machine.

I don't mind the prestige logo myself, and I can't see anyone really buying (not implicating that you would try to sell it as prestige!) it as one, since there's absolutely no this kind of a prestiges around. Especially with that gold logo underneath it. 

...At least I can't think of a prestige with that kind of gold logo. I know Petrucci's have it like that, but other than that. Someone feel free to educate me if I'm wrong...


----------



## Les (May 6, 2014)

Super clean man, hope it plays as good as it looks!


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (May 6, 2014)

Tesla said:


> I'm aware it's a bit cheeky putting a prestige decal on a Gio,



The travesty!

great mods


----------



## Tesla (May 6, 2014)

Haha, I wonder who negged me for the logo...


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 6, 2014)

Aside from the pickguard/electronics, looks like my RG


----------



## 7stringDemon (May 6, 2014)

That looks stellar man! Did a great job. 

I love the gold logo too. Though it does slightly get to me that it has a Prestige logo. But if you're not going to sell it (as I saw you had addressed) then I see no foul!

Great work


----------



## GBH14 (May 7, 2014)

Looks really good!

Did you use the fiebings leather dye from stew mac to stain the fretboard? Did you just stain over the fret inlays? What's the match like? Are you able to take a close up of the fret inlays to see? Thanks!


----------



## Tesla (May 7, 2014)

GBH14 said:


> Looks really good!
> 
> Did you use the fiebings leather dye from stew mac to stain the fretboard? Did you just stain over the fret inlays? What's the match like? Are you able to take a close up of the fret inlays to see? Thanks!



I used Minwax Onyx to dye the board, here's a shot of it. The little marks are just dust particles. Up as close as this you can just barely see them, but to the naked eye at a normal distance, I can't see them at all.


----------



## GBH14 (May 7, 2014)

Tesla said:


> I used Minwax Onyx to dye the board, here's a shot of it. The little marks are just dust particles. Up as close as this you can just barely see them, but to the naked eye at a normal distance, I can't see them at all.



Nice! That has worked really well! Hopefully the fiebings stuff I already have will work just as good otherwise I will have to get the same stuff.

Thanks for the picture!


----------



## chujwdupie (Dec 5, 2014)

How was the staining process? Like could you *prettyplease* write me a step-by-step tut? Im doing the same to my RG8 and perhaps GRG7221 (if I get one soon)


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 6, 2014)

Dude! That came out amazing! Respect


----------



## Tesla (Dec 6, 2014)

chujwdupie said:


> How was the staining process? Like could you *prettyplease* write me a step-by-step tut? Im doing the same to my RG8 and perhaps GRG7221 (if I get one soon)



It was quite a while ago (although I do appreciate the necrobump haha) but sure, I'll give it a go...I'm at liberty of my memory though.

You'll need - Minwax, container to pour it in, old towel, pencil with eraser on the end, cup of water, masking tape, patience.

First, I cleaned up the fretboard and gave it a dry. Then masked off the neck and headstock with tape. Make sure you've got good tape so the Minwax doesn't seep under it onto the neck.

Second I found a pencil with an eraser on the end of it, cut a little groove in the eraser that fits the width and height of the frets. You'll need this for cleaning to liquid off the metal frets.

Third, I poured some of the Minwax in a tub and wrapped an old towel around two of my fingers (then just one finger for the smaller frets), dipping it in the Minwax.

Fourth, I applied it to fret board fret by fret in a vertical motion five frets at a time, maybe three strokes per fret, you'll be able to judge it yourself. It is quite a thin and messy liquid though so be careful!

Fifth, after reaching the fifth fret I took the pencil eraser and ran it along the metal frets, wiping off the Minwax (it doesn't adhere to metal like the wood but you'll still wanna get it off quickly). Then cleaned the eraser off in a cup of water.

Repeat the process until the whole board is covered. I let it dry overnight and gave it another 2 coats over the next 2 days to completely cover the markers (they take a couple of coats to completely hide because they don't soak in the Minwax like the wood).

Hope that helps!


----------



## Shredmon (Dec 6, 2014)

Wow.......love it. Very cool overall package man! congrats!
greets


----------



## Cbutler (Dec 8, 2014)

this is ridiculous 
i love it


----------



## Warg Master (Dec 9, 2014)

mmmm That's pretty classy. Love the look of this one!


----------



## GoldDragon (Dec 10, 2014)

I was sad when I thought you modified a Prestige.

Do your fingertips become black when playing? Do you feel the faux neck binding and what is keeping it from coming off?


----------



## Tesla (Dec 10, 2014)

GoldDragon said:


> I was sad when I thought you modified a Prestige.
> 
> Do your fingertips become black when playing? Do you feel the faux neck binding and what is keeping it from coming off?



Fingers don't become black no. Faux binding can be felt, doesn't annoy me personally but it might to some. It's self-adhesive, although it pops up in some of the tight bens every now and then and a guitar stand will move it gradually.


----------



## Baphometricon (Dec 22, 2014)

How did you remove the original decal?


----------



## vkw619 (Dec 23, 2014)

That looks awesome! How long do you think the overall process took to get it from stock to where it is now? How long did you have to let the fretboard soak in the dye?


----------



## Tesla (Dec 23, 2014)

Baphometricon said:


> How did you remove the original decal?



Very lightly with a chisel and some hot soapy water. The process was documented here.



vkw619 said:


> That looks awesome! How long do you think the overall process took to get it from stock to where it is now? How long did you have to let the fretboard soak in the dye?



Thanks! Well, I had to leave it with a tech for a while to get the pickup fitted as I'm not too savvy with electronics. But if you are savvy, you could probably do the bulk of it in a day easily. The fretboard needs a day or two to dry between coats though.


----------



## Forrest_H (Dec 24, 2014)

RABBLE RABBLE NOT A REAL PRESTIGE RABBLE RABBLE

Looks fantastic man, nice work!


----------



## skydizzle (Mar 16, 2015)

Did you clear coat over the faux binding? Or do you feel like it will run or peel off over time?


----------



## Tesla (Mar 16, 2015)

skydizzle said:


> Did you clear coat over the faux binding? Or do you feel like it will run or peel off over time?



I didn't, and it did start moving and peeling. 

I'd heavily reccomend painting the binding on then clear coating it to be honest. Even with clear coat, it's still gonna move when the guitar is sitting in a stand etc. Unless of course you put a zillion coats of clear on...


----------



## Whatsmynameagain (Jul 9, 2020)

2020 BUMP!

This is awesome, I really wanna add a pickguard to my GRG7221 but am nervous that the body shape will not match. Your pickguard from an RG7620 fit the GRG without any modifications? The neck pocket, horn, and bridge pickup spacing all lined up with the RG template?


----------



## MaxAidingAres (Jul 10, 2020)

i cant see it :/


----------

